# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Θεσσαλονίκης - ΟΛΘ (Thessaloniki - TPA reports)

## poseidonas15

Εντός του Φεβρουαρίου ξεκινούν οι εργασίες επέκτασης του 6ου προβλήτα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, αφού ολοκληρώθηκαν πλέον όλες οι απαραίτητες διαδικασίες, όπως ανακοίνωσε ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ., κ. Ιωάννης Τσάρας, στο χαιρετισμό του κατά τη καθιερωμένη κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Οργανισμού, που πραγματοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα.

Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου αγγίζει τα 60 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί σε 2,5 - 3 χρόνια από την έναρξη των εργασιών του. Σημειώνεται ότι η επέκταση του 6ου προβλήτα θεωρείται από τους τοπικούς παράγοντες έργο ζωτικής σημασίας για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Αναφερόμενος, μεταξύ άλλων, στα αποτελέσματα του 2005 ο κ. Τσάρας σημείωσε ότι "ήταν μια καλή χρονιά κατά την οποία μπήκαν οι βάσεις, ώστε και το 2006 να είναι μία εξίσου καλή χρονιά για την ΟΛΘ Α.Ε.". Σε ό,τι αφορά στο τζίρο εκτίμησε ότι η αύξηση του 2005 σε σχέση με το 2004 θα ξεπεράσει το 10%, ενώ για το τρέχον έτος εκτιμά αύξηση της τάξης του 4% - 6%.

Την ελπίδα το 2006 να είναι "έτος κοσμογονίας" για το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, τόσο σε επίπεδο έργων, όσο και σε επίπεδο κίνησης φορτίων και προσώπων, εξέφρασε τέλος, στην ομιλία του και ο πρόεδρος της ΟΛΘ Α.Ε., κ. Χριστόφορος Κουτίτας. 

Δώρα Σγάρτσου - Τρίτη, 7 Φεβρουαρίου 2006

ΠΗΓΗ *TRAVEL DAILY NEWS*

----------


## gvaggelas

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη κατέπλευσε τα ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης, στο πρώτο του ταξίδι προς Ελλάδα, το φορτηγό πλοίο της China Shipping Container Lines, επιβεβαιώνοντας το αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών της Κίνας για το λιμάνι της πόλης. 
Το πλοίο CSCL Syndey, που μπορεί να μεταφέρει έως 4.250-4.500 TEUs (μονάδα μέτρησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων) και έχει συνολικό μήκος 259,8 μέτρων και πλάτος άνω των 32, έφερε στη Θεσσαλονίκη -ως πρακτορεύουσα- η Dealmar (Τhessaloniki) Shipping Co LTD. Σύμφωνα με εκπροσώπους της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, στόχος είναι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο να εκτελεί τουλάχιστον ένα δρομολόγιο μηνιαίως προς Ελλάδα. 
Παράλληλα, η Dealmar θα κυκλοφορήσει τον Απρίλιο στην ελληνική αγορά και τα κινεζικά τζιπ Landwind, όπως τόνισε ο γενικός διευθυντής της εταιρείας Εμμανουήλ Κουμαντάς, στο πλαίσιο δεξίωσης για το πρώτο ταξίδι του CSCL Syndey στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Ήδη, αναζητείται χώρος για να στεγάσει την αντιπροσωπεία των βενζινοκίνητων και πετρελαιοκίνητων τζιπ, κυβισμού 2.000 και 2.500 κυβικών.
*Στελέχη της Cosco στη Θεσσαλονίκη* 
Ενεργό διατηρεί το ενδιαφέρον της για το λιμάνι της πόλης και η επίσης κινεζική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Cosco, στελέχη της οποίας μεταβαίνουν τον Μάρτιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, για να συζητήσουν εκ νέου το θέμα της συμμετοχής τους και στο κέντρο Μεταφορών και Logistics, έκτασης 130.000 τμ, που πρόκειται να δημιουργήσει ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης.
Η Cosco έχει ήδη κάνει την πρώτη σχετική κρούση της προς τον ΟΛΘ. Όπως δήλωσε επ' ευκαιρία της άφιξης του κινεζικού πλοίου ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΘ ΑΕ, Ιωάννης Τσάρας, «στελέχη της Cosco Europe θα ξανάρθουν τον Μάρτιο, γιατί απομένουν ακόμη πολλά πράγματα να συζητηθούν». Ο ίδιος υπενθύμισε ότι η κινεζική εταιρεία έχει υποσχεθεί να δώσει το όνομα «Cosco Hellas» σε ένα από τα επόμενα πλοία της, προς τιμήν της χώρας μας.
Ενδιαφέρον για το κέντρο logistics του ΟΛΘ, τμήμα ευρύτερης έκτασης 220.000 τ.μ, με σιδηροδρομική και οδική σύνδεση, έχουν εκδηλώσει ακόμη ο ναυτιλιακός κολοσσός Maersk, η Mediterranean Shipping Company και η Hutchinson.
*Αύξηση 10% στη διακίνηση κινεζικών προϊόντων* 
Στο μεταξύ, με ρυθμό 9%-10% ετησίως αυξάνεται η διακίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων με κινέζικα προϊόντα μέσω του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης, όπως είπε ο κ. Τσάρας. Συγκεκριμένα, το 2005, το μερίδιο των κινέζικων containers στο σύνολο των διακινούμενων εμπορευματοκιβωτίων υπολογίζεται ότι έφτασε σε 40% περίπου, έναντι 32% το 2004.
Όσον αφορά το SCL Syndey, το πλοίο που κινείται με ταχύτητα 24,8-28 κόμβων, είχε ως αφετηρία την Κορέα και πέρασε και από τον Πειραιά. Θα αναχωρήσει από τη Θεσσαλονίκη το βράδυ της Πέμπτης αφού πρώτα ξεφορτώσει περίπου 400 εμπορευματοκιβώτια με ηλεκτρικά είδη και έπιπλα και φορτώσει 300. Επόμενοι σταθμοί του είναι η Κωστάντζα και το Πορτ Σάιντ.

_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ, ΜΠΕ_

----------


## gvaggelas

Στην τελική ευθεία εισέρχεται η κατασκευή του 6ου προβλήτα του Λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, καθώς όπως ανακοίνωσε χθες ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης έχει εξασφαλισθεί από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα χρηματοδότηση ύψους 98 εκατ. ευρώ, από το χρηματοδοτικό πρωτόκολλο ύψους 3 δισ. ευρώ για έργα 6 δισ. ευρώ, με προνομιακό επιτόκιο 3,2% σταθερό για 25 χρόνια και πενταετή έως επταετή περίοδο αποπληρωμής. 
Τον υπουργό συνόδευαν υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της Dubai Porti Worldwide, της μεγαλύτερης εταιρίας διαχείρισης λιμανιών στον κόσμο, η οποία διακινεί περισσότερα από 36 εκατομμύρια κοντέινερς παγκοσμίως και έχει το μάνατζμεντ περισσότερων από 100 λιμανιών στον κόσμο, και που έχουν εκφράσει ενδιαφέρον για τα μεγέθη του Λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, ιδιαίτερα δε σε σχέση με τη βαλκανική ενδοχώρα. 
Το ενδιαφέρον της αραβικής πλευράς εστιάζεται σε συμπράξεις για επενδύσεις με στόχο την προώθηση των δραστηριοτήτων της στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό, αναμένεται να επισκεφθούν τη χώρα μας στα τέλη Μαΐου εταιρίες από Μπαχρέιν, Κίνα και Ιαπωνία προκειμένου να διερευνήσουν προοπτικές συνεργασίας με ελληνικά λιμάνια. Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΘ Γ. Τσάρας τόνισε ότι η υλοποίηση του 6ου προβλήτα, εφόσον λυθεί το πρόβλημα στο ελεγκτικό συνέδριο που διαφωνεί για την αναβίωση της υπάρχουσας εργολαβίας (Θεμελιοδομη, Κωνσταντινίδης Αθηνά και Ψαλίδας Εδραση), μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από αύριο. Η τελική έγκριση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα αναμένεται στις αρχές Ιουνίου. 

www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Δύο πλοία που έφεραν ξένες σημαίες συγκρούστηκαν την Κυριακή τρία ναυτικά μίλια έξω από την προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης χωρίς να υπάρξουν απώλειες ή να προκληθούν ζημιές στα σκάφη. 

Όπως ανακοινώθηκε από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, επρόκειτο για εμπορικά πλοία - κοντέινερ, το _«_Geo Milev» με σημαία Βουλγαρίας και το «MSC Helena» με σημαία Παναμά. 
Στα πλοία δεν προκλήθηκε ρήγμα και δεν έχει υπάρξει θαλάσσια ρύπανση. Ωστόσο, ο απόπλους και των δύο πλοίων έχει απαγορευτεί.
Είναι η τρίτη σύγκρουση πλοίων στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του Θερμαϊκού κόλπου μέσα σε 10 ημέρες. Στο προηγούμενο περιστατικό είχε χάσει τη ζωή του ο πλοίαρχος ενώ από τα δύο πλοία το οποίο και τελικά βυθίστηκε. Ένα επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό είχε συγκρουστεί με ένα αλιευτικό στις 12 Οκτωβρίου χωρίς να υπάρξουν απώλειες.
Εν τω μεταξύ, ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης διέταξε τη διενέργεια έρευνας για το περιστατικό. Σε ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου αναφέρεται πως μεταβαίνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη ο διοικητής της Β' Περιφερειακής Διοίκησης Λιμενικού Σώματος, αρχιπλοίαρχος του Λιμενικού Κωνσταντίνος Μίχος.
Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν διαθέτει Σύστημα Ελέγχου Θαλάσσιας Κυκλοφορίας (VTS).

www.in.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλουμε να κάνουμε την Θεσσαλονίκη διεθνές λιμένα και ούτε ενα VTS δέν έχει έστω και στα χαρτιά! Εδώ ενας καλός άνθρωπος έστησε ενα AIS receiver στον Πειραια και δίνει real time δεδομένα το ΥΕΝ δέν μπορεί να τα κάνει? Και όχι μόνο στη θεσσαλονίκη αλλα και στο Βόλο, το Ηράκλειο, τη Ρόδο (με την φοβερή κίνηση στα στενά της), τη Σύρο (που να περιλαμβάνει όλα τα γύρω νησιά και φυσικά τα Κύθηρα, εκεί που ο Κάβο Μαλιάς παρακολουθεί ίσως και 10 βαπόρια να τον παραλάσουν συνέχεια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Τριάντα μηχανότρατες απέκλεισαν το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.*




> Συμβολικό αποκλεισμό των λιμανιών της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Καβάλας πραγματοποίησαν σήμερα ιδιοκτήτες γρι-γρι, διαμαρτυρόμενοι για κοινοτική οδηγία που περιορίζει τα όρια αλιείας τους. 
> Συγκεκριμένα, στη Θεσσαλονίκη περίπου 30 γρι-γρι βρέθηκαν στη θαλάσσια περιοχή από τον Λευκό Πύργο μέχρι το Λιμεναρχείο.
> Σύμφωνα με τον νέο κοινοτικό κανονισμό, τα γρι-γρι θα πρέπει να ψαρεύουν ακόμη πιο μακριά από τις ακτές και σε συγκεκριμένα βάθη. 
> 
> Ετσι, περιορίζεται σημαντικά και το ύψος του διχτυού που χρησιμοποιούν, με στόχο την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος της Μεσογείου. 
> Ο κανονισμός τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή από την 1/1/2008, αλλά οι κινητοποιήσεις ξεκίνησαν προχθές, καθώς η περίοδος αλιείας των γρι-γρι στην Ελλάδα αρχίζει κάθε χρόνο την 1η Μαρτίου. 
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Παράκτιων Αλιέων Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας κ. Παναγιώτης Παγώνης δήλωσε ότι με τους νέους περιορισμούς όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες μηχανότρατων θα αντιμετωπίσουν σοβαρά προβλήματα, ενώ προέβλεψε ότι θα λείψουν μεγάλες ποσότητες φρέσκου φθηνού ψαριού από την αγορά, καθώς, όπως είπε, τα γρι-γρι αλιεύουν κυρίως σαρδέλα, γαύρο και άλλα είδη ντόπιων αφρόψαρων.


Πηγή : *Πρώτο ΘΕΜΑ online*

----------


## Apostolos

Εμα έχουν φάει τον κόσμο, λέπι δέν έχει μείνει!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαβάζω και σας μεταφέρω απόσπασμα από την *ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ* :




> *Διαμαρτυρία για τις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές*
> 
> *ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ* διαμαρτυρίας προς τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη, απέστειλε ο νομάρχης Θεσσαλονίκης, Παναγιώτης Ψωμιάδης, με αφορμή τη δημοσίευση της πρόσκλησης για σύναψη σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας για την αποκλειστική εξυπηρέτηση ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών, η οποία, όπως τονίζει, είναι πλημμελής και οδηγεί σε ακτοπλοϊκό ακρωτηριασμό τη Θεσσαλονίκη και ολόκληρη τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα για μια ακόμη χρονιά.
> 
> «Από την ανάγνωση του εγγράφου», τονίζεται στην επιστολή, «διαπιστώνουμε ότι για τη Θεσσαλονίκη προβλέπονται μόνο τρεις γραμμές και με ελάχιστα δρομολόγια:
> 
> Θεσσαλονίκη - Βόρειες Σποράδες - Κυκλάδες - Ηράκλειο, με 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα όλο το χρόνο!
> 
> Θεσσαλονίκη - Βόρειες Σποράδες, με 1 δρομολόγιο καθημερινά από Ιούνιο μέχρι και Σεπτέμβριο.
> ...


*ΠΗΓΗ* καθώς και ολόκληρο το άρθρο : *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## zamas

Σήμερα Τρίτη 14 Οκτωβρίου στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης έφτασε το ... NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS.

Το είδαμε και στην Tv στην εκπομπή του Γιώργου Παπαδάκη ''Καλημέρα Ελλάδα''

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ξαναέρχεται το πλοίο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Πριν λίγο το είδα στο ais ήταν ακριβώς κάτω από την Πελοπόνησσο.
¶υριο το πρωί θα δέσει στην πόλη μας!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Ας δουμε μερικες φωτο του navigator of the seas που τραβηξα σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι της Θεσ-νικης,τις αφιερωνω σε ολους και ειδικα στους trakman,mastrovasili,vortigern,akis d,Φανουλα :Very Happy: 
DSC01626.JPG
DSC01633.JPG
DSC01631.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και λίγες απο εμένα....

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε gamotoκαι ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη σήμερα και δεν πέρασα απο το λιμάνι !!!!Να στε καλά παιδιά που το φωτογραφίσατε!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ας δουμε μερικες φωτο του navigator of the seas που τραβηξα σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι της Θεσ-νικης,τις αφιερωνω σε ολους και ειδικα στους trakman,mastrovasili,vortigern,akis d,Φανουλα
> DSC01626.JPG
> DSC01633.JPG
> DSC01631.JPG


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ τεμέτερον είναι πανέμορφες....!!!




> Και λίγες απο εμένα....



Πανέμορφες και οι δικές σου φίλε Akis _D.!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Να 'σαι καλά Pontios, πανέμορφες οι φωτό σου!!!! Ευχαριστούμε και πάντα τέτοια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Ανακοίνωση με την οποία προειδοποιεί για εκδήλωση ισχυρών βροχών και καταιγίδων, και ισχυρούς νοτιοανατολικούς ανέμους εντάσεως έως και 8 μποφόρ, τις βραδινές ώρες στο Θερμαϊκό κόλπο εξέδωσε το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης.
 Το Λιμεναρχείο καλεί τους κυβερνήτες μικρών σκαφών να κατευθυνθούν σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο. 
πηγη ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με τελευταίο circular του IMO θα δημιουργηθεί σύστημα διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας, ανάλογο του Πειραιά από το καλοκαίρι. Γνωρίζει κάνεις το σχέδιο του και ποιο VTS θα το ελέγχει???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δημιουργείται μια ζώνη διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας από 40° 33.39' N 022° 51.96' E μέχρι 40° 29.94' N 022° 46.66' E που στη συνέχεια χωρίζεται από 40° 29.94' N 022° 46.66' E 40° 27.24' N  μέχρι 022° 46.11' E και 40° 27.24' N 022° 45.18' E.

Τα βαπόρια που κινούνται προς τα βόρεια (αυτά που μπάινουν στο λιμάνι) θα κινούνται ανάεσα στη ζώνη διαχωρισμού και την γραμμή που ορίζεται απ΄το τα στίγματα 40° 27.24' N 022° 47.21' E, 40° 29.94' N 022° 47.46' E, 40° 33.06' N 022° 52.36' E

Τα βαπόρια που κινούνται προς τα νότια (αυτά που βγαίνουν από το λιμάνι) θα κινούνται ανάεσα στη ζώνη διαχωρισμού και την γραμμή που ορίζεται απ΄το τα στίγματα 40° 27.24' N 022° 43.86' E, 40° 30.12' N 022° 46.11' E, 40° 33.69' N 022° 51.61' E.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα και μια εικόνα του συστήματος διαχωρισμού της κυκλοφοροίας των πλοίων σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.admiraltyleisure.co.uk/AL...Aegean_Sea.pdf . Αν πιάσει κανένας Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκάιρι να μας ενημερώσει σε ποιά διόπτευση έχει το φάρο του Αγγελοχωρίου στην αλλαγή πορείας.
ThessalonikiSeparation.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

στο δελτιο ειδησεων του αντ1 , εγινε συνδεση με τη θεσσαλονικη οπου αναφερθηκε προσαραξη τουρκικου cοntainership, εχουμε κατι νεοτερο? ειπωθηκε οτι ειχαν σπευσει ρυμουλκα για να το αποκολλησουν.

----------


## rataplan

Ξέρεις αν αυτό το σύστημα διαχωρισμού της κυκλοφορίας θα επηρεάσει τη θέση
από τις σπίθες "Βεσπασιανός" και "Τούζλα"? θα μετακινηθούν δηλαδή;

----------


## Leo

Δεν νομίζω ότι το σύστημα ΔΘΚ έχει σχέση με την θέση φανών ή φάρων της ξηράς. Δηλαδή δεν είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση η αλλαγή ή η μετακίνηση των ναυτικών βοηθημάτων της ακτογραμμής.

----------


## sylver23

*Αρχές του 2010 οι διαγωνισμοί για ΣΕΜΠΟ  και επέκταση του 6ου προβλήτα του Λιμένα*


ETOΣ - σταθμός για το μέλλον του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης αναμένεται να είναι το 2010, μετά το πολύκροτο ναυάγιο της ιδιωτικοποίησης του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (ΣΕΜΠΟ) το οποίο ήδη στοίχισε σημαντική πτώση της τάξεως του 11,1% στη διακίνηση των φορτίων στο α'Α εξάμηνο του 2009 σε σχέση με το εξάμηνο πέρυσι.  

Περισσότερα.....
Πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νέος χάρτης του λιμανιού όπου φαίνονται και οι πρόσφατες αλλαγές με την εφαρμογή του σύστήματος διαχωρισμού:

Η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ενημερώνει τους ναυτιλλομένους ότι:
1.  Τυπώθηκε, εκδόθηκε και ήδη πωλείται από τα Γραφεία Πωλήσεων της ΥΥ, ο νέος χάρτης Ελληνικής Έκδοσης(ΧΕΕ) με αριθμό 3111 - ΙΝΤ 3772 "ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΑ ΚΟΛΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ", κλίμακα 1:50.000, έκδοση Απρίλιος 2009, με ένθετα των παρακάτω λιμένων που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή του χάρτη:
  (Α) Μαρίνα Αρετσούς, κλίμακα 1:7.500
  (Β) Λιμενίσκος Ν. Επιβατών, κλίμακα 1:7.500
  (Γ) Λιμενίσκος Αγγελοχωρίου, κλίμακα 1:7.500
  (Δ) Λιμενίσκος Νέας Μηχανιώνας, κλίμακα 1:7.500
  (Ε) Λιμενίσκος Επανωμής, κλίμακα 1:7.500
2.  Καταργείται και αποσύρεται της κυκλοφορίας ο ΧΕΕ με αριθμό 255 "ΘΕΡΜΑΪΚΟΣ ΚΟΛΠΟΣ", κλίμακα 1:50.000, έκδοση 1979, που αναφέρεται στην ίδια περίπου περιοχή

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλες στιγμες σημερα στο λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης, καθως ειχαμε μια συναντηση κορυφης...

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παρεα με το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ...
Το δευτερο ηρθε πολυ αργοτερα απο οτι συνηθως γυρω στις 23.25, καθως τροποποιηθηκε το δρομολογιο του λογω απεργιας....!!!

DSC04283.JPG

DSC04286.JPG

DSC04293.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Και η θεαματικοτατη αναχωρηση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ γυρω στη 01.30, μπροστα απο την πλωρη του "Ροδιτη"....

Μεγαλες στιγμες...

DSC04299.JPG

DSC04308.JPG

DSC04311.JPG

DSC04314.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

To ζήσαμε και το χτεσινό μετά από κάτι χρονάκια...
Το Λιμάνι ήταν πλυμηρισμένο από κόσμο..
Ενας χαμός!!!!!
¶λλο να σας το περιγράφουμε και άλλο το ζούμε live.. 
Που?? Μα στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης που είχε να πατήσει τόσος κόσμος και εγώ δεν θυμάμαι από πότε...
Περάσαμε ωραία... :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ρε παιδιά τι είναι αυτό??

http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...1977&size=full

Το είδα και έπαθα πλάκα...
Βρίσκεται Θεσσαλονίκη από την Τρίτη και με άφησε άφωνο...
Φοβερό έτσι??

----------


## Thanasis89

Διονύση είχε έρθει και ένα φεγγάρι Ρέθυμνο ! Φανταστικό να το βλέπεις και από κοντά και από μακριά... Είναι σκέτη μαγεία...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Διονύση είχε έρθει και ένα φεγγάρι Ρέθυμνο ! Φανταστικό να το βλέπεις και από κοντά και από μακριά... *Είναι σκέτη μαγεία...*


Aκριβώς αυτό... Μαγεία...

----------


## Giovanaut

Αλλη μια μεγαλη συναντηση στη Θεσσαλονικη....!!!
30-31/07/2010

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...!!!!

DSC04877.jpg

DSC04880.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όντως ακόμα δύο συναντήσεις είχαμε σήμερα στο Λιμάνι Της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!

Μία ήταν ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑΣ με ΑΛΚΥΌΝΗ, όπου φωτογραφίες δεν υπάρχουν γιατί δεν πήγα και 

η δεύτερη συνάντηση ήταν ΛΙΣΣΌΣ με ΑΛΚΥΌΝΗ πάλι...

Τρίτη συνάντηση μεταξύ Akis Dionisis με Giovanaut δεν υπήρξε γιατί ο πρώτος είχε "Σιδηροδρομικά Μπλεξίματα" και άργησε να πάει στο Λιμάνι...



Παρ'όλα αυτά όμως ας βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου με τις φωτογραφίες μου...







Αφιερωμένες σε όλους!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και σήμερα Σάββατο 31 Ιουλίου το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είχε την τιμιτική του με μία....."Οικογενειακή Συνάντηση"...

Ο "παλιός" με τον "νέο"!!!

ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ - ΑΛΚΥΌΝΗ!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σήμερα επισκέφθηκε την Θεσσαλονίκη το Κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sapphire!!!

Η φωτογραφία είναι επάνω από το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!

----------


## Λakedaimonas

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!

Μιας και είδα ότι δεν υπάρχει τόπικ για το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είπα να πάρω την πρωτοβουλία και να ανοίξω ένα. Τα στοιχεία είναι από μια πιλιά έρευνα που είχα κάνει στα πλαίσια μιας εργασίας στην σχολή.


Περιγραφή & Γενικά Στοιχεία Λιμένα

Το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης :
1.	Βρίσκεται στο μέσο περίπου της Βορείου Ελλάδος, στο σταυροδρόμι των χερσαίων δικτύων μεταφορών Ανατολής – Δύσης (Εγνατία οδός) και Νότου – Βορρά (ΠΑΘΕ και πανευρωπαϊκοί διάδρομοι ΙΧ και ΙV) και συνδέεται απευθείας με αυτά.
2.	Έχει διεθνή ενδοχώρα και εξυπηρετεί τα φορτία της Βορείου Ελλάδος, της πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβικής Δημοκρατίας της Μακεδονίας, της Δυτικής Βουλγαρίας και τμημάτων της Αλβανίας, Ρουμανίας και χωρών της Μαύρης Θάλασσας.
3.	Είναι το μεγαλύτερο διαμετακομιστικό λιμάνι της Ελλάδος.
4.	Λειτουργεί σΆ αυτό μία από τις 27 Ελεύθερες Ζώνες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Η λειτουργία της είναι, από το έτος 1995, πλήρως εναρμονισμένη με τον Τελωνειακό κώδικα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Σύμφωνα με το κοινοτικό δίκαιο, οι Ελεύθερες Ζώνες αποτελούν τελωνειακούς θεσμούς που προορίζονται να εξυπηρετήσουν το εξωτερικό εμπόριο, παρέχοντας τη δυνατότητα στα εμπορεύματα που αφικνούνται στο τελωνειακό έδαφος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης να μην προσκομίζονται στην τελωνειακή υπηρεσία και να μην αποτελούν αντικείμενο συνήθους διαδικασίας δήλωσης στο Τελωνείο.

Η εταιρεία κατατάσσεται στον κλάδο Οικονομικής δραστηριότητας «Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών» (Transportation Services) (ΣΤΑΚΟΔ Ά03, κωδ. 63). Η λιμενική περιοχή του λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης εκτείνεται από τον φάρο της Επανομής, χωρίς να τον περιλαμβάνει, στα ανατολικά, και συνεχίζεται προς τα δυτικά, χωρίς διακοπή, έως τις εκβολές του ποταμού Αξιού. Στην παραπάνω περιοχή η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ διατηρεί την άσκηση όσων αρμοδιοτήτων είχε, δυνάμει της προγενέστερης νομοθεσίας, ο Οργανισμός ως ΝΠΔΔ (άρθρο 100 του νόμου 2688/99 σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού) με εξαίρεση τη χερσαία Λιμενική ζώνη του Λιμένος, που αποτελεί υποσύνολο της ευρύτερης αυτής περιοχής, εντός της οποίας η Εταιρεία ασκεί το δικαίωμα χρήσης και εκμετάλλευσης των χώρων, κτιρίων, εγκαταστάσεων κλπ, σύμφωνα με τους όρους της από 27 Ιουνίου 2001 Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης που συνήψε με το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, με την επιφύλαξη της χρήσης των αποθηκών της ΑΆ Προβλήτας που έχουν διαμορφωθεί σε πολιτιστικά κτίρια καθώς και των υπαίθριων χώρων της ίδιας Προβλήτας που καθορίσθηκε με την με αριθμό 16968/27.03.2001 ΦΕΚ 375Β/5.04.2001 Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση των Υπουργών Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Πολιτισμού (άρθρο 17 παράγραφος 1 του νόμου 2892/2001). Η χερσαία Λιμενική ζώνη του Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης, είναι η περιφραγμένη περιοχή του Λιμένος, η οποία αποτελείται από εκτάσεις που χωροθετήθηκαν ως ζώνη Λιμένος, με πράξεις της διοικήσεως, καθώς και από εκτάσεις που καταλαμβάνονται από τεχνικά λιμενικά έργα, λοιπά έργα υποδομής, χώρους κι εγκαταστάσεις, που είναι λειτουργικά αναγκαίοι για την παροχή λιμενικού έργου, κατά την έννοια του νομοθετικού διατάγματος 444/70.Τα γήπεδα, τα κτίρια και οι εγκαταστάσεις εντός της χερσαίας λιμενικής ζώνης ανήκουν κατά κυριότητα στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, ενώ η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ έχει το αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα χρήσης κι εκμετάλλευσης επΆ αυτών, όπως αυτό ειδικότερα προσδιορίσθηκε στην Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης που σύνηψε με το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.

Η θαλάσσια λιμενική ζώνη του Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης είναι η προσδιοριζόμενη από το άρθρο 20 του νόμου 2971/01 και περιλαμβάνει τις συνεχόμενες με τον αιγιαλό ή τα τυχόν κατασκευασμένα κρηπιδώματα λεκάνες λιμένων ή προφυλαγμένων όρμων και έκταση ανοικτής θαλάσσης μέχρις αποστάσεως 500μέτρων από τις ακτές της χερσαίας ζώνης ή και πέραν των 500μέτρων μέχρι συναντήσεως βάθους θαλάσσης 30μέτρων, εφόσον τα ύδατα της θαλάσσιας ζώνης είναι αβαθή.

Στην συνέχεια παρατίθενται τρεις χάρτες που δείχνουν με πια λιμάνια και περιοχές επικοινωνεί άμεσα ο λιμένας Θεσσαλονίκης για την διακίνηση των εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και ποια η άμεση εμβέλεια εξυπηρέτησης του λιμανιού στην περιοχή των Βαλκανίων, είτε μέσω σιδηρόδρομου είτε διεθνών οδικών δικτύων.

----------


## Leo

Το μήνυμα σας μετετέθη εδώ, αφού μιλάμε για Ελληνικά λιμάνια. Παρακαλώ οι δημοσιεύσεις που τις πληροφορίες τις πέρνουε από κάποια Πηγή ή μέσω του διαδικτύου, παρακαλούμε να την αναφέρουμε  στην αρχή η στο τέλος της δημοσίευσης μας, για λόγους προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Λakedaimonas

Συγγνώμη δεν γνώριζα και έκανα το ποστ εκεί που θεωρούσα καλύτερα. 

Η κύρια πηγή του προηγούμενου ποστ είναι από ΟΛΘ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φέτος, όπως και κάθε χρόνο λόγω ότι άυριο 11 Σεπτεμβρίου είναι τα εγκαίνια της Δ.Ε.Θ. η συνέντευξη τύπου του πρωθυπουργού και του υπουργικού συμβουλίου γίνεται σε μία αποθήκη στη 1η Προβλήτα στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!

Σε μία γρήγορη παρακολούθηση που έκανα της ομιλίας αυτών, δεν άκουσα να γίνεται κάτι τρελλό για το Λιμάνι όπως κάποια έργα κτλ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θέλω να δω, η αδιαφορία του Λιμεναρχείου Θεσσαλονίκης, μέχρι πιο σημείο μπορεί να φτάσει...

Εδώ και *1 μήνα*, είναι παρατημένο το εν λόγω και σχετικά πολύ καλό [από πολλές απόψεις] εμπορικό *πλοίο-φάντασμα [ALISA]* ΚΑΙ αντί να το βάλουν σε ένα σημείο ώστε να μην ενοχλεί, 
πήγαν και το άραξαν εκεί που αράζουν τα επιβατικά πλοία. 
[Μεταξύ μας... σιγά τα πλοία που έρχονται... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ]

Έστειλε η εταιρία ένα δικό της ρυμουλκό να το πάρει, αλλά..............................................  .....μείναμε στο αλλά!!!

Η Φωτογραφία είναι της προηγούμενης Παρασκευής!



Θέλω να τους δω τι θα κάνουν μεθαύριο Δευτέρα 04 Οκτωβρίου 2010 που θα έρθει στο Λιμάνι Της Θεσσαλονίκης το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *WESTERDAM* :shock: το οποίο θα συμπέσει με το *ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ*!!!

Να δω που θα δέσουν και τα δύο μαζί... 

Βλέπω τον *ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟ* να δένει μπροστά στον *Λευκό Πύργο*...:mrgreen:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όπως προανέφερα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου, σήμερα ήταν να επισκεφθεί το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το WESTERDAM όπου και έγινε...

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν καλά σημεία για λήψη φωτογραφίας και στο σημείο που πήγα και έβγαλα την 4η φωτογραφία παραλίγο να με κάνει κυμά, ένα σκυλί που μόλις είχε γεννήσει και είχε τα μικρά του εκεί και είχε άγριες διαθέσεις!!!

Βέβαια η ανευθυνότητα του Λιμεναρχείου Θεσσαλονίκης δεν έχει όρια καθώς όπως πάλι είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, το κατασχεμένο πλοίο ALISA το έχουν δέσει στο ποιο άβολο σημείο!!!!
Θα δείτε πως ο Θεόφιλος στριμώχτικε για να δέσει!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

http://www.agelioforos.gr/default.as...=4&artid=61129

----------


## sylver23

*ΟΛΘ: Επέκταση της 6ης προβλήτας και το «Πράσινο λιμάνι»*

			                    Τη δημοπράτηση εντός των  επόμενων δύο ημερών των δύο πρώτων φάσεων του έργου της επέκτασης της  6ης προβλήτας, αλλά και τα δέκα βήματα που θα οδηγήσουν στην  περιβαλλοντική αναβάθμιση των λειτουργιών του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης  ανακοίνωσε σε σημερινή συνέντευξη Τύπου, που δόθηκε στα γραφεία  διοίκησης, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ Στέλιος  Αγγελούδης (φωτό). 

Για την επέκταση της 6ης προβλήτας ο κ. Αγγελούδης σημείωσε ότι  πρόκειται για έργο ζωτικής σημασίας για την ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού της  Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ οι δράσεις για την ανάδειξη του «πράσινου λιμανιού»  εκφράζουν την ευαισθησία της ΟΛΘ για το περιβάλλον, αλλά και για τη  σχέση του λιμανιού με την πόλη κι έχουν ως στόχο καταστεί το λιμάνι  πρωτοπόρο σε ότι αφορά την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.

Επέκταση 6ης προβλήτας

Το σχέδιο προβλέπει την επέκταση του δυτικού τμήματος της προβλήτας,  κατά 550 μέτρα στο μήκος, 365 μέτρα στο πλάτος και 16 μέτρα στο βάθος. Η  ολοκλήρωση του έργου θα αυξήσει τη χωρητικότητας του Σ.ΕΜΠΟ σε 1,240  εκατ. TEUs έναντι των 405.000 TEUs που είναι σήμερα. Κι αυτό διότι το  κύριο στρατηγικό πρόβλημα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης σήμερα για την  αύξηση της διακίνησης φορτίων και την ενίσχυση της θέσης του στον  λιμενικό ανταγωνισμό είναι η έλλειψη χωρητικότητας, η οποία συνδυάζεται  με ορισμένα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά όπως είναι η απουσία βαθύτερων  κρηπιδωμάτων με επαρκές μήκος για μεγάλα πλοία, αντίστοιχων  αποθηκευτικών χώρων ιδιαίτερα στοιβασίας εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, καθώς και  σύγχρονου μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού μεγάλης απόδοσης. Όλα αυτά αναμένεται  να ξεπεραστούν με την ολοκλήρωση της επέκτασης της 6ης προβλήτας, που  έχει προϋπολογισμό περί τα 249 εκατ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων τα 84,8 εκατ.  ευρώ θα διατεθούν για την ενίσχυση του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού. 
Οι εργασίες προβλέπεται να ξεκινήσουν το 2011 και θα ολοκληρωθούν το  2015. Η χρηματοδότηση είναι διασφαλισμένη από ίδια κεφάλαια της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ,  αλλά και κεφάλαια της Ευρωπαϊκής Τράπεζας Επενδύσεων.    
Σε επόμενη φάση –και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα υπάρχει ανάγκη για  διεύρυνση της χωρητικότητας- θα μπορεί να γίνει η επέκταση της 6ης  προβλήτας από τα ανατολικά (600 μέτρα μήκος, 250 μέτρα πλάτος, 16 μέτρα  βάθος). 
*
10 βήματα για «πράσινο λιμάνι»* 

Για την περιβαλλοντική αναβάθμιση των λειτουργιών του λιμανιού της  Θεσσαλονίκης η διοίκηση της ΟΛΘ έχει δρομολογήσει τις ακόλουθες  πρωτοβουλίες.  

1.	Δενδροφύτευση περιοχών εντός της λιμενικής ζώνης, η οποία  καθιερώνεται σε ετήσια βάση. Την προσεχή Παρασκευή 10 Δεκεμβρίου η ΟΛΘ  καλεί φορείς και πολίτες της πόλης να συμμετάσχουν στην δενδροφύτευση.  Σημείο συνάντησης το πάρκινγκ στην α΄ προβλήτα στις 11 το πρωί. 

2.	Διατήρηση των υπαρχόντων και απόκτηση νέων πιστοποιητικών  περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης. Η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ κατέχει ήδη το πιστοποιητικό  ECOPORTS. Σε επόμενο στάδιο το λιμάνι θα πιστοποιηθεί κατά ISO 14001.

3.	Ανακύκλωση συσκευασιών. Η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ εφαρμόζει ολοκληρωμένη πολιτική  ανακύκλωσης για πολλά είδη ανακυκλώσιμων υλικών. Από το 2011 η ΟΛΘ θα  εκδίδει ετήσιο απολογιστικό δελτίο αναφορικά με την πορεία υλοποίησης  του προγράμματος ανακύκλωσης.

4.	Αντιστάθμιση των παραγόμενων ρύπων. Η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ υιοθετεί πολιτική  αντιστάθμισης μέρους των ρύπων που παράγονται από την λειτουργία του  λιμένα, μέσω της δενδροφύτευσης περιοχών που θα οριστούν από την Δασική  υπηρεσία. 

5.	Ανανέωση στόλου οχημάτων ΟΛΘ Α.Ε. με υβριδικά οχήματα. Η ανανέωση  μέρους του στόλου επιβατικών οχημάτων της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ θα ολοκληρωθεί σε βάθος  πενταετίας αρχής γενομένης από το 2011. 

6.	Μετατροπή κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων σε «πράσινα κτίρια». Στόχος της ΟΛΘ  ΑΕ είναι η πραγματοποίηση σταδιακών παρεμβάσεων στα κτίρια της, ώστε να  μειωθεί η απώλεια ενέργειας και κατά συνέπεια να επιτευχθεί μείωση της  κατανάλωσης και του κόστους. Ανάμεσα στις παρεμβάσεις συμπεριλαμβάνονται  η αντικατάσταση κλιματιστικών μηχανημάτων, η χρήση φυσικού αερίου  (εντός του Δεκεμβρίου ολοκληρώνεται η σύνδεση του δικτύου με τα κτίρια  της α΄ προβλήτας), η αντικατάσταση των παλαιών κουφωμάτων και η χρήση  λαμπτήρων οικονομίας. 

7.	Δημιουργία σταθμών παρακολούθησης της ατμοσφαιρικής και θαλάσσιας  ρύπανσης. Η συγκεκριμένη δράση θα υλοποιηθεί σε συνεργασία με το  Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης.  

8.	Παροχή εκπτώσεων επί των λιμενικών τελών σε πλοία τα οποία εφαρμόζουν  καλές περιβαλλοντικές πρακτικές. Τα πλοία που ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο θα  ωφελούνται με εκπτώσεις επί των λιμενικών τελών. Εξετάζεται η υιοθέτηση  του Environmental Ship Index, ο οποίος έχει εφαρμοστεί από ευρωπαϊκά  λιμάνια. 

9.	Επένδυση στις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας. Θα αναπτυχθούν  φωτοβολταϊκά  συστήματα μέσα στην περιοχή του λιμανιού.  

10.	Εκπαίδευση προσωπικού για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και τη  δημιουργία κανονισμού καλών περιβαλλοντικών πρακτικών εκ μέρους του  προσωπικού. 

Πηγή : Marinews

----------


## johny18

http://sarotiko.blogspot.com/2011/03...post_3200.html

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eδώ και κάνα δύο μήνες περίπου? γίνονται εργασίες στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, μπροστά στη Παραλιακή οδό και δίπλα από το kitchen Bar.
Φωτογραφίες δεν έτυχε να τραβήξω, αλλά μάλλον είναι τα έργα που προαναφέρει στο προηγούμενο ποστ του ο Συλβερ.

----------


## gvaggelas

Με τρία βραβεία διακρίθηκε για τις περιβαλλοντικές της επιδόσεις η  εταιρεία Οργανισμός Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης ΑΕ (ΟΛΘ ΑΕ), στο πλαίσιο του  διαγωνισμού "Environmental Awards 2013", που διοργανώνει το περιοδικό  "Plant Management".
Συγκεκριμένα, η εταιρεία έλαβε το βραβείο  διαχείρισης και ανακύκλωσης απορριμμάτων λιμένων (Waste Management-Port  Recycling Award) για το ολοκληρωμένο πρόγραμμα ανακύκλωσης συσκευασιών,  που εφαρμόζει την τελευταία τριετία.
Επίσης, της απονεμήθηκε το  βραβείο Βιώσιμου Δομημένου Περιβάλλοντος και Βιοκλιματικής Αναγέννησης  (Sustainable Built Environment- Bioclimatic Regeneration Award) για τη  δράση δεντροφύτευσης περιοχών περιμετρικά του λιμένα, η οποία συμβάλει  -μεταξύ άλλων- στη μείωση των φορτίων σκόνης που δημιουργούνται από τη  λιμενική δραστηριότητα.
Η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ βραβεύτηκε, τέλος, με το βραβείο  Βιώσιμης Ανάπτυξης Υποδομών-Θαλάσσια έργα (Sustainable Infrastructure  Development-Marine Works Award), για το έργο διασύνδεσης των κτηρίων της  πρώτης προβλήτας με το δίκτυο φυσικού αερίου και την εγκατάσταση του  απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού, έργο το οποίο συνέβαλε σημαντικά στη μείωση των  αέριων ρύπων.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μέχρι στιγμής οι προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων στην Θεσσαλονίκη για το 2013 είναι οι κάτωθι:

Ημερομηνία
Ώρα άφιξης
Ώρα αναχώρησης
Όνομα Πλοίου
Προηγούμενο Λιμάνι
Επόμενο Λιμάνι








13/4/2013
07.30
19.00
Minerva
Βόλος
Μουδανιά-Τουρκία

6/6/2013
07.00
16.00
Golden Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

26/6/2013
21.00
18.30 (27/6/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

10/7/2013
21.00
18.30 (11/7/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

24/7/2013
21.00
18.30 (25/7/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

7/8/2013
21.00
18.30 (8/8/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

21/8/2013
21.00
18.30 (22/8/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

25/9/2013
08.00
17.00
MS Colombus 2
Βόλος
Θάσος

26/9/2012
07.00
16.00
Golden Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

1/10/2013


Corinthian
Σμύρνη
Κωνσταν/ούπολη

8/10/2013
07.00
16.00
Royal Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

18/10/2013
09.00
18.00
Astor
Τσανάκαλε
Νάξος

21/10/2013


Ocean Majesty



31/10/2013
08.00
17.00
Voyager
Καβάλα
Πειραιάς

28/11/2013
08.00
18.00
Artania
Βόλος
Καβάλα









Η τελική διαμόρφωση των προσεγγίσεων αναμένεται σε περίπου 10 ημέρες. Το Aida Aura θα διανυκτερεύει στην Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## gvaggelas

Πολύ ικανοποιητικά εξελίχθηκε η πορεία  της διακίνησης εμπορευμάτων στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 2012. Παρά  την ύφεση της ελληνικής οικονομίας, που επηρεάζει αρνητικά τόσο την  παραγωγή, όσο και το εμπόριο η διακίνηση από τα κρηπιδώματα της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ  αυξήθηκε αισθητά τον περασμένο χρόνο, καθώς σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα  διαμορφώθηκε η κίνηση από και προς τις περιοχές της Νότιας Βαλκανικής,  που αξιοποιούν τόσο το στρατηγικό σημείο, όσο και το υψηλό επίπεδο  εξυπηρέτησης του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης. Από το Σταθμό Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων της  ΟΛΘ ΑΕ το 2012 διακινήθηκαν 317.900 TEUs, αυξημένα κατά 7,45% έναντι των  295.870 TEUs, που διακινήθηκαν το 2011. Από το σύνολο των κοντέινερς  που διακινήθηκαν από τη Θεσσαλονίκη το 2012 τα 34.792 TEUs αφορούσαν  transit φορτία και τα 298 TEUs αφορούσαν transshipment (από πλοίο σε  πλοίο) φορτία. Ταυτόχρονα, την περσινή χρονιά, από το  λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης διακινήθηκαν συνολικά 13.846.419 τόνοι  εμπορευμάτων, ποσότητα αυξημένη κατά 5,84% έναντι των 13.082.872 τόνων,  που διακινήθηκαν το 2011. Ιδιαιτέρως αυξημένη ήταν η διακίνηση του χύδην  ξηρού φορτίου, που το 2012 διαμορφώθηκε στους 3.650.332 τόνους,  καταγράφοντας αύξηση 12,26% έναντι των 3.251.609 τόνων του 2011. Σχολιάζοντας τα μεγέθη της διακίνησης  του 2012 ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ Στέλιος  Αγγελούδης σημείωσε τα ακόλουθα: «Η προσπάθεια που καταβάλουν η διοίκηση  και οι εργαζόμενοι της ΟΛΘ ΑΕ, με τη συμπαράσταση των χρηστών του  λιμένος αποδίδει. Πέρα από την εξυπηρέτηση των φορτίων που αφορούν την  Κεντρική Μακεδονία και την ευρύτερη Βόρεια Ελλάδα η ΟΛΘ ΑΕ προσπάθησε  και πέτυχε να αυξήσει τη ροή εμπορευμάτων από και προς τη Νότια  Βαλκανική, μια περιοχή που μπορεί να θεωρείται ζωτικός χώρος για τη  Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια εξυπηρετείται και από άλλα λιμάνια  των Βαλκανίων. Η προσπάθεια θα συνεχιστεί και το 2013 με αμείωτη  ένταση».      

Πηγή www.thpa.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Στις ανωτέρω προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων μάλλον θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και το Costa Pacifica στις 23/9. Απ' ότι φαίνεται υπήρξε κάποια αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας και μπήκαν μέσα δύο Ελληνικά λιμάνια η Θεσσαλονίκη και ο Βόλος.

http://www.costacruise.com/med/cruis...A13130915.html

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Στις ανωτέρω προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων μάλλον θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και το Costa Pacifica στις 23/9. Απ' ότι φαίνεται υπήρξε κάποια αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας και μπήκαν μέσα δύο Ελληνικά λιμάνια η Θεσσαλονίκη και ο Βόλος.
> 
> http://www.costacruise.com/med/cruis...A13130915.html



χαρες που θα κανει ο Akis...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αρχισα να πηδάω από τη χαρά μου... :Sour:

----------


## gvaggelas

http://www.thpa.gr/files/portthess/portthess15.pdf

----------


## gvaggelas

Τις επόμενες ημέρες αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν ορισμένα μικρής έκτασης έργα συντήρησης του κτιρίου του επιβατικού σταθμού. Σε δεύτερη φάση και ανάλογα με την έγκριση που θα πάρει ο ΟΛΘ από τον ιδιοκτήτη του κτιρίου, είτε θα τοποθετηθεί πανί στην πρόσοψη του κτιρίου που βλέπει προς την θάλασσα, είτε θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες οικοδομικές εργασίες ώστε να αποκατασταθεί όσο γίνεται καλύτερα η πρόσοψη του κτιρίου.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τις επόμενες ημέρες αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν ορισμένα μικρής έκτασης έργα συντήρησης του κτιρίου του επιβατικού σταθμού. Σε δεύτερη φάση και ανάλογα με την έγκριση που θα πάρει ο ΟΛΘ από τον ιδιοκτήτη του κτιρίου, είτε θα τοποθετηθεί πανί στην πρόσοψη του κτιρίου που βλέπει προς την θάλασσα, είτε θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες οικοδομικές εργασίες ώστε να αποκατασταθεί όσο γίνεται καλύτερα η πρόσοψη του κτιρίου.


Μεγάλης έκτασης επισκευές, η μικρομερεμέτια..??

----------


## gvaggelas

> Μεγάλης έκτασης επισκευές, η μικρομερεμέτια..??


Μάλλον για μικρομερεμέτια. Βαψίματα, σοβαντίσματα στο εσωτερικό, προσθήκη ασύρματου ίντερνετ, καλλωπισμός χώρου. Για το εξωτερικό είτε θα γίνουν εργασίες σοβαντίσματος και βαψίματος της πρόσοψης, είτε θα τοποθετηθεί πανί (στα πρότυπα του σιλό στον Πειραιά) κυρίως για λόγους ασφαλείας. Δυστυχώς το κτίριο είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση και δεν υπάρχει διάθεση εκ μέρους της πολιτείας να γίνει κάτι. Να σημειωθεί ότι το κτίριο ανήκει νομίζω στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών και όχι στον ΟΛΘ (γι' αυτό δεν μπορούν να γίνουν εκτεταμένες επισκευές χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του ιδιοκτήτη)...

----------


## gvaggelas

μιας και το προηγούμενο σχετικό ποστ είχε γίνει σε λάθος τμήμα του φόρουμ, ανεβάζω ένα update των προσεγγίσεων για το 2013 (σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο έχει γίνει προσθήκη του Orient Queen). Για το Ocean Majesty είχε κυκλοφορήσει μία πιθανή προσέγγισή του αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο. Σε γενικές γραμμές η χρονιά αναμένεται καλύτερη από το 2012. Ειδικά φέτος θα έρθουν πολλοί Γερμανοί ως φαίνεται.


13/4/2013
07.30
19.00
Minerva
Βόλος
Μουδανιά-Τουρκία

6/6/2013
07.00
16.00
Golden Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

26/6/2013
21.00
18.30 (27/6/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

10/7/2013
21.00
18.30 (11/7/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

24/7/2013
21.00
18.30 (25/7/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

7/8/2013
21.00
18.30 (8/8/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

21/8/2013
21.00
18.30 (22/8/2013)
AIDA AURA
Οδησσός
Σάμος

23/9/2013
08.00
18.00
COSTA PACIFICA
Οδησσός
Βόλος

25/9/2013
08.00
17.00
MS Colombus 2
Βόλος
Θάσος

26/9/2012
07.00
16.00
Golden Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

1/10/2013


Corinthian
Σμύρνη
Κωνσταντινούπολη

8/10/2013
07.00
16.00
Royal Iris
Βόλος
Σάμος

18/10/2013
09.00
18.00
Astor
Τσανάκαλε
Νάξος

19/10/2013
08.30
20.00
Orient Queen
Λαύριο
Καβάλα

21/10/2013


Ocean Majesty



26/10/2013
08.30
20.00
Orient Queen
Λαύριο
Καβάλα

31/10/2013
08.00
17.00
Voyager
Καβάλα
Πειραιάς

28/11/2013
08.00
18.00
Artania
Βόλος
Καβάλα

----------


## gvaggelas

Θα προσεγγίσει και το Wind Star στις 23/9/2012. Σεπτέμβριος και Οκτώβριος θα είναι οι πιο "φορτωμένοι" μήνες

----------


## gvaggelas

Πρώτη αφιξη κρουαζιερόπλοιου για το 2013 χθες στην Θεσσαλονίκη, το MINERVA
IMG_8263.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο βγαίνουν ωραίες φωτογραφίες...
Μόνο κάτι κοπρόσκυλα να μην είχε εκεί, θα ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για το 2014.
MSC ARMONIA και αναχώρηση από Θέσσαλονίκη σήμερα λίγο μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα...
DSC03443 (1).jpg

----------


## SteliosK

37b053d298ad6b8a5ead98aec083d327_XL.jpg

*Στάση εργασίας από τις 12:00 έως τις 15:00 στον ΟΛΘ*

----------


## Nautilia News

Fres.jpg

*Πρόστιμο επιβλήθηκε σε δεξαμενόπλοιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη*

----------


## Nautilia News

8d9e23629ce6863c6327a746ad3be0ff_L.jpg
* Αποφασισμένος να διεκδικήσει τον 1ο Προβλήτα του ΟΛΘ ο Μπουτάρης 
*

----------


## Nautilia News

images_LOGONEWS_limania_thessaloniki.jpg
*Κινεζικό ενδιαφέρον για τον ΟΛΘ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Με δύο πλοηγούς τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...thessalonikis/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Cosco καλεί Θεσσαλονίκη. Αποκαλυπτικός ο Κινέζος διπλωμάτης Ζοu Xiao-Li*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/cosc...s-zou-xiao-li/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έκλεισε το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης λόγω έλλειψης πλοηγών*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ipsis-ploigon/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*“Ανάσα” στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης με προσωρινή απόσπαση πλοηγού*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...spasi-ploigou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επίσκεψη του Πρέσβη της Λετονίας στο Λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...%ce%bf-%ce%bb/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΟΛΘ: Με 232 εκατ.€ περνάει στη γαλλογερμανική κοινοπραξία με τον Ιβάν Σαββίδη*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...iban-savvidis/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΟΛΘ: Στα 14 εκατ. ευρώ τα κέρδη του οργανισμού*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...ekat-ta-kerdi/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λιμάνι Θεσσαλονίκης: Ο Γαλλογερμανός επενδυτής με το κινεζικό DNA*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...is-ependyseis/ .

----------


## alkeos

3  βαπόρια διαφορετικών εποχών και νοοτροπιών... Ένα ro-ro, αρχών '70s  (Armenistis), ένα κ/ζ αρχών '80s (Celestyal Olympia) και ένα HSC τελών  '90s (SuperRunner Jet). Θεσσαλονίκη, 6/7.

P1010772 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 3  βαπόρια διαφορετικών εποχών και νοοτροπιών... Ένα ro-ro, αρχών '70s  (Armenistis), ένα κ/ζ αρχών '80s (Celestyal Olympia) και ένα HSC τελών  '90s (SuperRunner Jet). Θεσσαλονίκη, 6/7.
> 
> P1010772 (2).jpg


 O ARMENISTIS έχει πάει να βρει το ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ( ΜΑRILU ) Δυτική Αφρική,εκεί θα  αφήσουν το κοκκαλάκι τους...

----------


## alkeos

> O ARMENISTIS έχει πάει να βρει το ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ( ΜΑRILU ) Δυτική Αφρική,εκεί θα  αφήσουν το κοκκαλάκι τους...


Είναι εδώ και κάνα μήνα αρόδου στο Λάγος και ακόμα περιμένει...

----------


## alkeos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Το Lider Trabzon αποπλέει, το Akritas θα το ακολουθούσε λίγες ώρες μετά. Τα δύο "κυπριακά" μας ro-ro.

P1040654_edited.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

TNTS marine radio beacon par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ένα αρχαίο ναυτικό ραδιοβοήθημα στην Νέα Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης: ο ραδιοφάρος TN/TS που διαχειρίζεται η Υπηρεσία Φάρων του ΠΝ. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα: Longwave Directional Beacons in Thessaloniki, Greece

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> TNTS marine radio beacon par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Ένα αρχαίο ναυτικό ραδιοβοήθημα στην Νέα Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης: ο ραδιοφάρος TN/TS που διαχειρίζεται η Υπηρεσία Φάρων του ΠΝ. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα: Longwave Directional Beacons in Thessaloniki, Greece


Φαντάζομαι τώρα δεν λειτουργεί,ήταν γιά τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα.

----------


## sv1xv

Νομίζω ότι είναι επανδρωμένο σε κατάσταση stand-by.

----------


## alkeos

Χτες το Celestyal Crystal δεμένο και το ro-ro Cenk G αποπλέοντας

P1120889_edited.jpg P1120906_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τα δύο αδερφά ro-ro (Pelagitis και Cenk T) σήμερα το πρωί

P1150022_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα δύο αδερφά ro-ro (Pelagitis και Cenk T) σήμερα το πρωί
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202236


Tα 2 εναπομένοντα της σειράς ευρίσκονται στα νερά μας!

----------


## alkeos

> Tα 2 εναπομένοντα της σειράς ευρίσκονται στα νερά μας!


Ακριβώς, τα 2 από τα 11

----------


## alkeos

Pelagitis και Celestyal Crystal, 3/7

P1130571_edited.jpg P1130587_edited.jpg P1130600_edited.jpg

----------

